# TiVo Stream has become unstable for the past few weeks



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm a long time tivo user. I currently own a premiere and a tivo stream. While the tivo stream has never been perfect, it has become incredibly moody starting a few weeks ago. I'm curious to see if others have seen the same problem.

I can start the ios tivo app (v3.7.9) and I can connect to my tivo premiere. When I attempt to download a show (eg: 48 Hours, 60 Minutes, The Americans), I receive the error box "Problem Downloading. Please try again. Error T[0x107].". While in this state, the "My Shows" page will also display a red exclamation point - "Streaming device is not responding. Please try again or tap here to troubleshoot."

I can click on the box to troubleshoot. At this stage, we then do the "Streaming Setup" raindance. The three checkboxes are clicked (setup in home, setup out of home, user agreement checkbox). But I pick "Start Setup" at the bottom. This is the "Streaming Setup" page, but this fails.

At this point, I power cycle the tivo stream hockey puck. Once it reboots, the tivo ios app and the tivo stream are friends again. But the friendship is short lived and we begin this terrible cycle again and again. The friendship used to last months. Now it is short lived and at most it will last for a few hours.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm on my second Tivo Stream, also paired with a Premiere. The first Stream had temperature issues. Try to check the temperature while transferring. I also blow out dust from inside the TiVo Stream.

The standalone Stream was not their best product.


----------

